# Drum Sander



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2020)

I plan to purchase a drum sander this next year. There are many choices, but I have zero experience using one. I would be interested to know if anyone has recommendations, and/or would like to share their insights or practical knowledge of them. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2020)

The performax brand is a good one if your looking for new. I have a used jet that is basicly an older model of a performax and it works well. My jet is a little fidley when it comes time to change the paper but its not horrible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2020)

Chuck, I agree with what Greg said. Performax makes a good one. They sold to Jet some years ago and Jet basically relabeled the machine with their name on it, good solid machine. If you can afford it, the Supermax is a great machine. I don't own one but have used one and know people that love that machine. My advice is to make sure you get one with infeed/outfeed tables, makes life a LOT easier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 27, 2021)

Just wanted to get any update on folks opinions on the Supermax vs Jet 16-32. I had a Performax 22-44 but it was overkill for me and takes a bit of space so I sold it with some regrets though I realize getting parts if needed could be a problem given it was probably a 15 yr old machine.
I like looks of the Supermax and folding infeed/ outfeed tables though I question the sturdiness of the fast adjust feature vs crank only. The DRO is a nice to have but could pretty easily be retrofitted to most of them.
The advantage of the Jet is pretty much that it’s based I think on that Performax platform and parts should in theory be easier to get if needed. The one thing I didn’t like about the Performax was the inboard sanding roll clamp, and if the newer Jet is same that would be a strike against it.
Anyway, the price difference pretty nominal between the two so any update on opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 27, 2021)

Tim, I currently have the Supermax 16-32. It replaced a Jet/Performax I found on Craigslist. The Jet worked well, but as mentioned, changing the sandpaper was a chore, especially on the right, motor, side. I just couldn't get my fingers into the tight space to operate the clamp effectively. Sold it on Craigslist for more than I paid after several years use and purchased the Supermax new. One of the reasons I bought the Supermax was the adjusting feature. At least that's partly how I justified the extra expense to myself. After a few years of use I find that I have rarely used that. All-in-all I do really like the machine. Use it frequently, for most none lathe projects. Someplace I heard the designers of the Performax are behind the Supermax. I can't say that's true, but the similarities are striking.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 27, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Tim, I currently have the Supermax 16-32. It replaced a Jet/Performax I found on Craigslist. The Jet worked well, but as mentioned, changing the sandpaper was a chore, especially on the right, motor, side. I just couldn't get my fingers into the tight space to operate the clamp effectively. Sold it on Craigslist for more than I paid after several years use and purchased the Supermax new. One of the reasons I bought the Supermax was the adjusting feature. At least that's partly how I justified the extra expense to myself. After a few years of use I find that I have rarely used that. All-in-all I do really like the machine. Use it frequently, for most none lathe projects. Someplace I heard the designers of the Performax are behind the Supermax. I can't say that's true, but the similarities are striking.


Thanks Tom. Just curious if you feel that adjustment feature is solid vs crank only adjust.
I think you’re correct about the Performax engineers being behind the Supermax. Hopefully that translates to more emphasis on good design.
Ironically I purchased my prior Performax on CL and also got more than I bought it for.


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 27, 2021)

I don't see any issues with the macro adjustment, seems solid and to work well. I just don't find it as handy as I thought it would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 27, 2021)

Love me Supermax. No issues with any adjustments or setup. Easy to change the paper and surprisingly good dust collection capability. I only say capability bc I have a decent size Grizzly dust collector and can hookup a 4" directly to the top like its meant to be. I can't speak for other way. Its definitely a splurge item and not a shop necessity by any means, but a huge time saver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

